# Plain Packaging.



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

Here is one of the warnings on the new AUS plain packaging.









Now, lets use some very un-scientific math.

"10 drags (draws) per smoke" Let us use a medium size cigar, say a corona gorda that lasts around 1.5 hours, drawing every minute. This equals 90 draws right?

"20 smokes per day" Ok, the average cigar smoker does not smoke one a day but for the sake of this exercise we will use that as a given.

"365 days per year" see above comment.

= 90 x 1 x 365 draws per year : 32850 "toxic" draws per year and I will not even venture into the inhalation versus non-inhalation argument.

Considering tobacco is taxed by weight here using the argument that it reduces smoking uptake & it is for "your health benefit" then cigars should only be taxed at 45% of cigarette tax even assuming we are daily cigar smokers and most are not. I am not talking government per se but the :BS rhetoric used by the anti tobacco lobbies. Hmmmmmmmm............


----------



## Tritones (Jun 23, 2010)

There you go, making sense again ... so of course it will be meaningless to the anti-tobacco lobby.


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2012)

I'm sorry Warren


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

LOL Mike. Just some ramblings from a madman. Hangon, that should qualify me for a job on one of those lobby groups. Hahaha.


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

Was that Australian Math Warren? :ask:


----------



## Bondo 440 (Jul 24, 2012)

Here' s a little bit of math for their box ......


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

Oldmso54 said:


> Was that Australian Math Warren? :ask:


No. Aussie math looks like this "uǝʌǝs sןɐnbǝ ǝuo + ǝuo". ound:


----------



## Bondo 440 (Jul 24, 2012)

Tashaz said:


> No. Aussie math looks like this "uǝʌǝs sןɐnbǝ ǝuo + ǝuo". ound:


lolz WTF Tash ? :lol:


----------



## AStateJB (Oct 13, 2011)

Tritones said:


> There you go, making sense again ... so of course it will be meaningless to the anti-tobacco lobby.


Well said, sir!


----------



## beerindex (Sep 10, 2012)

For anybody wanting to see what the plain package cigars look like now in AU, I found the following elsewhere:


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2012)

Such a travesty


----------



## Bondo 440 (Jul 24, 2012)

Hey, Just a quick question. 

I didn't get on the Nordi-Trac today. What is the fine, and do I send it to the Government, or directly to my health carrier ?


----------



## Livin' Legend (Sep 23, 2012)

I've always scratched my head ta this plain packaging thing. I never cared enough to do the research, but I'd guess it has little to no impact on a person's decision to buy them. Like Denis Leary said in one of his standup acts, and I'm paraphrasing, "~gasp~ These things are bad for you?! I thought they had vitamins in 'em and stuff!!"

As far as I'm concerned, people should be allowed to make all the bad decisions they want with minimal interference; Odin knows I make plenty of those myself, so who am I to judge? Knowledge is easy to acquire, and those who make bad decisions by mistake through ignorance don't get my sympathy.

What's more, I theorize the same type of mind that wants these ridiculous pictures on cigarettes would want to ban my handmade soaps if I put a picture of clean titties on the label.


----------

